# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  % of Total in reporting services

## hshagen

Hello.  I've been searching all over the web and cannot find anything specific to my issue.  What i'm trying to do is create a report that shows total units being shipped from one place to another as well as the % of total units. I have the report working fine from a units standpoint, but i want to express the values as the % of total units.  for example, lets say i have two warehouse WA and WB, and 3 destintation X, Y, Z.  I want to show the number of units for all the pairs (WA-X, WA-Y,..., WB-Z).  i also want to express thes values as a percentage.  sum(WA-X)/sum(WA).  this would tell me what % of units that were shipped out of WA, went to X.  in order to do this, i need to have sum(WA) already cacluated, so a running total wouldn't do the trick.  Is there way for me to pull a value from one group and use it in another.  

The source of my data is a sql server relational db.  

thanks

howie

----------


## tpasql04

Did you figure it out already?.

----------


## hshagen

Nope.  i'm developing a different approach and am hoping the customer will approve.  if not, i will either need to figure this out or do it throughsql code.  coding this in sql is going to be quite tedious.

----------


## tpasql04

This is what I did:
Create your report as usual, with detail and subtotals and such.
Then, name each textbox uniquely in each subtotal:TextboxSub1SalesUnits (for the first level of subtotals), so on and so forth. Then, on the expresion for the detail line, use this formula to calculate the percent to total:
=(Fields!SalesUnits.Value / ReportItems!TextBoxSub1SalesUnits.Value)*100

Then, on the subtotal 1 level type:
=(ReportItems!TextBoxSub1SalesUnits.Value/ReportItems!TextBoxSub2SalesUnits.Value)*100

If you want, you can make textboxes for the totals by warehouse (and hide them if you want to), and still make reference in any calculation.
It's a pain to create all those textboxes, name them and make the formulas, but it's the only way I know so far.
Hope it works!
 :Smilie:

----------


## hshagen

This works!!!  I knew there had to be something and it makes complete sense...but i just couldn't figure out what to do!  I really appreicate your help.  Thanks a bunch!!

howie

----------

